# Building up my Upper back which is weak from bad posture.



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

In the past few months bad posture has plagued me with a really sore back after using the computer. I guess it is just muscular, as it doesn't occur when I have near perfect posture (only when I sit on rigid seats). I feel like there is this crushing pain right on my spine or to either side. Its not my heart, ive been to a cardiologist. Sometimes it goes a bit lower and other times up a bit. The cure for the pain is some ibuprofen or nabumetone and laying flat on my mattress for a few hours. Usually after a night of sleep, I am fine.

What can I do exercise wise to strengthen both my back and my posture. It seems my default position after years of schooling is the hunched position. It actually hurts when I force myself into a proper posture. I have to go above and beyond to even get into that position.

So what can I do. I have free weights and I was also thinking of starting some at home yoga. and of coure I mtb a lot in the warmer weather which is coming up soon.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

You will need to strengthen both your back and abs. I would recommend Yoga to start. I have noticed as I start to hunch if I lift my chin up my back straightens back up.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

MaddSquirrel said:


> You will need to strengthen both your back and abs. I would recommend Yoga to start. I have noticed as I start to hunch if I lift my chin up my back straightens back up.


ive never noticed that before. Thanks.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Yoga is great.

A standing desk is what you need...I am about 3 weeks into using one for work (I have used one at home for 3 years) and really dig it.


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

Their are several things you can do that will help, but as another poster said you need to also focus on your abs as well. Or rather your entire core. If you really look into it, & you are having problems with your upper back chances are it's a weak lower back & abs. I found this out very quickly a few years back as I got into bodybuilding. Look into core training exercises your posture & back will thank you in a short time.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Google gluteus stretches and hip flexor stretches. start doing those a few times a day. also do core exercises like bridges. other than that try not to stay seated for too long, get up and walk around when you can. walk and stretch at lunch.


----------



## Halo7.62 (Apr 6, 2007)

Lets start with desk posture...make sure you computer screen is directly across from you when you are in an upright position. Get a STABILITY BALL to sit on that will FORCE you to sit up straight. 
The back is made up of groups of muscles that work TOGETHER to accomplish its job. The Rhomboid muscles (upper middle back) retract that scapula, ie pulls the shoulders back giving you that upright chest out posture, Long pulley rows and pull downs...keep the shoulder sqeezed together when you do this. Core training and flexibility training. Also look at MYOFASCIAL RELEASE TECHNIQUES...these can be used to give all your muscles a massage without the expense. Check with your local gym, hire a knowledgeable trainer for several sessions...good luck.


----------



## snwwlkr (Mar 31, 2007)

I edit videos so I sit in front of the computer sometimes for days at a time and I know that very fatigued back feeling you speak of. My shoulders also get very tired from shrugging on the desk all day and the only thing that has helped me is... get rid of the chair and get yourself one of those large rubber exercise balls. It's the only thing that works for me.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Yoga is what you need. I would recommend going to a class at least some of the time. It's very hard to watch a video and actually get all the details of the posture worked out. An instructor will be able to point out subtle adjustments, which in my experience have a huge impact on the overall benefit.


----------

